# Wireless Connection Kit



## the1who (Jul 20, 2009)

When creating all of this, I was under the impression that the installer would bring everything that is needed, and after reading that is true. I have though found that if I was wanting the DoD feature, I'd need to have a way to get connectivity to my router. I have searched and have found some pretty reasonable priced Wireless Ethernet Adapters that would do. Microcenter has one from Dlink that I am favoring. But I figure since I am a new customer with a new installation, that I would be able to get all that was needed to get the features listed with the package comparison chart. I might have to call and speak with a supervisor as I called today and well it wasn't going to go anywhere without paying them the 99 for the connection kit, or was it 79. Either way, I suppose I was just curious of other people's experience with this. Thanks!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As you are posting in the SD Plus DVR forum, I'm assuming that you received an R22 as you mention using a network. Although the receiver is capable of being networked and doing so allows you to take advantage of some additional features of the receiver, DirecTV does not provide wireless networking adapters free of charge. The receivers come with a standard ethernet port and can easily be hardwired into any network.

That being said, of course hardwiring your receiver to your network is not always feasible. For that reason, a wireless gaming adapter can be used, but it would be at your expense. You can also purchase powerline adapters that can be used to simulate a hardwired installation. Once again, something that is at your expense. 

Think of it like your computer. It's advertised that it can connect to the internet, but the connection to the internet is your responsibility. Maybe not the best analogy, but you get the point.

BTW, welcome to DBSTalk.com!

- Merg


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

You can buy a crimp tool, some RJ45X plugs and a roll of CAT 5 ethernet cable at most home-improvement centers (Home Depot, Lowes, etc.).

Building your own ethernet cables isn't that difficult and saves a ton of money over these "wireless" solutions.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

And wired is both faster and more reliable than wireless in almost every case, especially for applications such as VOD.

On the outside chance you received in R15 or R16 DVR, networking is not supported on those (mentioned because this is in the SD DVR forum).


----------



## the1who (Jul 20, 2009)

ThomasM said:


> You can buy a crimp tool, some RJ45X plugs and a roll of CAT 5 ethernet cable at most home-improvement centers (Home Depot, Lowes, etc.).
> 
> Building your own ethernet cables isn't that difficult and saves a ton of money over these "wireless" solutions.


Wiring is out of the question, as I rent/lease the duplex. I appreciate the offer, it wouldn't be hard for me, I have done networking with ACS Dataline for Intel in the past, wish my work bag wasn't stolen still 



carl6 said:


> And wired is both faster and more reliable than wireless in almost every case, especially for applications such as VOD.
> 
> On the outside chance you received in R15 or R16 DVR, networking is not supported on those (mentioned because this is in the SD DVR forum).


Though wired is faster, I haven't noticed a problem with my router, I love it to be honest. A Dlink with the 108 Mbps with at least the two computers that have the 108 speed pci adapters. The laptops, as I can't control their chipsets are 54 Mbps, and the ethernet (game) adapter I found from Microcenter is 54 Mbps too, so a wired would be preferred but again I am limited :sure:

I'll just deal with getting the adapter as time/funds permit but I thought it'd be worth asking their call center up to supervisors just in case.


----------



## henrythomas (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice idea for providing us information about Wireless Connection Kit. Would you mind to let us know more about this? Thanks!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

henrythomas said:


> Nice idea for providing us information about Wireless Connection Kit. Would you mind to let us know more about this? Thanks!


https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/cep/myProgrammingKits.jsp?_requestid=1316727


----------



## the1who (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is what and where I got my product:

http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0234234

So far has worked flawlessly. I'll admit, there is some setting up to do, but once you get it going you'll get the hang of it. It isn't a plug and go option that others mention. I had to set static ip up, and get it to work with my WAP wireless settings. That's one reason I liked it aside from the price. I don't know how many things I have downloaded with it by now, lost count, but it works.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

the1who said:


> Here is what and where I got my product:
> 
> http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0234234
> 
> So far has worked flawlessly. I'll admit, there is some setting up to do, but once you get it going you'll get the hang of it. It isn't a plug and go option that others mention. I had to set static ip up, and get it to work with my WAP wireless settings. That's one reason I liked it aside from the price. I don't know how many things I have downloaded with it by now, lost count, but it works.


http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2977/trendnet_tew_654tr_300mbps_wireless_n_travel_router/index.html

this travel router is basicly the wireless n version of the dwlg730ap.

sorry but that product does not play nice with a switch. 
the wrt54gl with dd-wrt is better.


----------

